# The official Obsession kill thread



## hound dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Doe 1 with my evolution


----------



## hound dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Doe 2 with my evolution


----------



## BigJimT (Sep 19, 2014)

Jody, great job you and Eric are on fire. awesome


----------



## thc_clubPres (Sep 19, 2014)

k'ewllllll


----------



## hound dog (Sep 20, 2014)

Pig I shot a couple weeks ago.


----------



## hound dog (Sep 20, 2014)

Shot on May 5. First kill with my 2014 Evolution


----------



## BlackEagle (Sep 20, 2014)

Whats with the white bottle/bag?


----------



## livetohunt (Sep 20, 2014)

At least it is not another BFO advertisement...


----------



## BlackEagle (Sep 20, 2014)

livetohunt said:


> At least it is not another BFO advertisement...


----------



## tgw925 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## blazer21 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Evolution Kill*

Nice doe with the Evolution!


----------



## hound dog (Sep 23, 2014)

This bow is on fire. Dropped her in her tracks 30 yards. Doe #3


----------



## Nathanj519 (Sep 24, 2014)

First kill with my Knightmare!


----------



## hound dog (Sep 24, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## 7mmMag (Sep 25, 2014)

Dang when did you guys order your bows? Last year? I went in June to get an evolution still haven't seen it.


----------



## camotoy (Sep 25, 2014)

1st kill with my EVOLUTION !!!! and Bi-polar broadhead


----------



## tcoker (Sep 25, 2014)

nice!


----------



## NBN (Sep 27, 2014)

Lethal Force is still a killer in 2014!!!
Doe#1 from KY 9-12
Doe#2 from GA 9-27


----------



## bamaboy (Sep 27, 2014)

My first kill with my 2nd Obsession bow,The Evolution and a Rage 2 blade!! 30 yard shot, 50 yard recovery!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 27, 2014)

1st kill this year with my Addiction. But, this bow has smacked a heap of deer. Movie Star !


----------



## tcarter86 (Sep 27, 2014)

Look forward to the video lee


----------



## Illinoisbound (Sep 28, 2014)

1st deer with my new Obsession Phoenix.  She came in down wind of me with her nose in the air.  Thanks to BFO she never smelled me.


----------



## BlackEagle (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## John2 (Sep 29, 2014)

Knightmare with 100gr Rage


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 29, 2014)

livetohunt said:


> At least it is not another BFO advertisement...



Just a different channel.....

Congrats on the carnage.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 29, 2014)

What's up with posting all these products with kill pictures?  Kinda takes away from the picture unless there's another reason?


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 29, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> Just a different channel.....
> 
> Congrats on the carnage.



X2 good work fine shooting.


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 29, 2014)

dang nice thread of great Kills...great deer - respect given.  It's not the arrow, but the Indian IMHO

Signed: Mathews bow hunter


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 30, 2014)

2nd kill this year with my Addiction. But, this bow has smacked a heap of deer. Movie Star 2 !


----------



## hound dog (Oct 10, 2014)

#4 for the EVO this year.


----------



## work2play (Oct 12, 2014)

*Obsession Evolutions are the real deal*

Not a kill post but it wont be long, they are making their inaugural hunt tomorrow, they should be bloody soon.


----------



## work2play (Oct 13, 2014)

*Well that didnt take long*

First trip with the Evolution this am. @25yd shot quartering away, complete pass through, she ran about 75yds. Obsession is on the board, gonna love stack'em up with this bow.


----------



## hound dog (Oct 13, 2014)

Sweet. Good shot.


----------



## hmaadd (Oct 14, 2014)

work2play said:


> Not a kill post but it wont be long, they are making their inaugural hunt tomorrow, they should be bloody soon.






what mount do you need to mount that gopro?


----------



## work2play (Oct 14, 2014)

hmaadd said:


> what mount do you need to mount that gopro?



handlebar mount, having some extra links helps as you can change to more angles.

http://shop.gopro.com/mounts/handlebar-seatpost-pole-mount/GRH30.html#/start=1


----------



## deerdander (Oct 16, 2014)

First OB deer with Phoenix. used a Magnus Stinger


----------



## hound dog (Oct 16, 2014)

Little pork with with my venison.


----------



## hound dog (Oct 20, 2014)

OK we need some more pics.


----------



## work2play (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice sow


----------



## Nathanj519 (Oct 20, 2014)

First doe with the Knightmare. 40 yard quartering away shot.


----------



## hound dog (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice


----------



## work2play (Nov 5, 2014)

*Evolution's first horn*

Nov 2nd


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Nov 5, 2014)

*A few with my Phoenix*


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 6, 2014)

2014 has been an unbelievable year.


----------



## work2play (Nov 9, 2014)

Evolution on the board this morning.


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 9, 2014)

90 lb field dressed doe. HEART shot at 26 yrds and a 40 yard recovery!!! Obsession Evolution now has tasted wild hawg and doe meat!!! Ready for whatever shows up next!!!


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 9, 2014)

Managed to feed the Phoenix this morning.


----------



## hound dog (Nov 9, 2014)

Great pics everyone thanks for shearing them.


----------



## NBN (Nov 9, 2014)

*Lethal Force*

The Lethal Force is still putting them down!!!


----------



## LipRip'r (Nov 10, 2014)

2nd kill with my Evo & my biggest bow buck to date!


----------



## hound dog (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice kills my bow brothers keep them coming.


----------



## reelx11 (Nov 18, 2014)

What was your setup?  50-60#?


----------



## hound dog (Nov 18, 2014)

reelx11 said:


> What was your setup?  50-60#?



60-70 set on 65lb


----------



## reelx11 (Nov 18, 2014)

If anyone of you guys have 50-60# bow how much fps would it chron?


----------



## jsav (Nov 19, 2014)

So far I have killed 3 with my Obsession Sniper GT one includes my biggest buck yet with a bow maybe my biggest buck ever.


----------



## Brad30110 (Nov 19, 2014)

2014 Illinois P&Y with my Evolution


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 22, 2014)

This surely is not a Pope & Young but it is meat on the table!! Obsession Evolution, 70lbs, Black Eagle Carnivore with a Grim Reaper broad head.


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 22, 2014)

He was addicted to obsession doe estrous and danced in front of the camera to long.


----------



## SWWTV (Nov 24, 2014)

This 10 Pt fell to the Bfo and the Evolution


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Nov 27, 2014)

*some of mine*


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Dec 1, 2014)

*EVO got it done*

obsession evolution 43yd shot 20yd recovery. pics does not do him justice! green scored 123 7/8


----------



## Frank-n-Tines (Dec 1, 2014)

*Twisted 8 pt w/ Phoenix*

Closed out a pretty good Thanksgiving weekend with the Phoenix......can't wait to see the '15 bows!


----------



## C.J. (Dec 2, 2014)

more to come


----------



## camotoy (Dec 15, 2014)

12/13  doe   2nd deer with Evolution


----------



## hound dog (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks for sharing all the pics


----------



## Gbang (Dec 21, 2014)

Caught him slipping thru Friday morning 19/14. 25yd shot with the Lethal Force. Good way to end the season here in Floyd County


----------



## Gbang (Dec 21, 2014)

Another pic


----------



## Gbang (Dec 21, 2014)

My favorite pic


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 21, 2014)

Addicted to BFO !


----------



## hound dog (Dec 21, 2014)

What a great year so far for Obsession Bow hunters thanks for sharing all the pics.


----------



## sutton1 (Jan 1, 2015)

http://[URL=http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/sutton76/media/85498045-1429-49D0-B494-9414FC7FBA29.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]finally let the knightmare eat on the last day


----------

